# Room or flat in Guadalajara



## Sofia08 (6 mo ago)

Hi, I am a french teacher who want to teach my language in Guadalajara en Mexico. I am searching a place to rent a room (I can share a flat with other people from other country it will be very good experience) o a flat (if this is not very expensive). I am just a little lost and I don't know if there is some place like pages web in which it will be easier to find a location.
Thanks for helping me people, have a good day !

Sophie


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

When you’re in Guadalajara ask around for a “casa de huespedes“. I’ve stayed in them n Guadalajara and Mexico City. It may be what you’re looking for.


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

Some hotels or private residences may offer dormitory style rooms with several bunks in each room and sharing a bathroom. That will be your most economical bet but you will be sharing space with strangers. A rooming house with 1 person per room will be more expensive but more comfortable, they usually share a bathroom. A private room, private bath, with perhaps room service like a hotel costs the most. The closer to popular locations like downtown areas are usually more and farther out is less but it might be right on a bus line to the city.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

In my neighborhood in Guadalajara Centro, there are lots of places where people rent rooms with shared kitchen and bathrooms. The woman who comes in once a week to clean my house was living in a house with about 20 people sharing the kitchen and bathroom(s). She was paying $1200 mxn (about $60 usd)/month. It wasn't very satisfactory so she moved and now I think she pays more like $2000 mxn/month for a room in another shared space.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I know several students who are renting rooms in Guadalajara and they pay 2000 pesos a month.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

When I would stay in casa de huespedes two meals would usually be included


----------



## Kera (5 mo ago)

Sofia08 said:


> Hi, I am a french teacher who want to teach my language in Guadalajara en Mexico. I am searching a place to rent a room (I can share a flat with other people from other country it will be very good experience) o a flat (if this is not very expensive). I am just a little lost and I don't know if there is some place like pages web in which it will be easier to find a location.
> Thanks for helping me people, have a good day !
> 
> Sophie


There's **** tons on FB Marketplace, AirBnB, Booking etc.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Those are not cheap, they are mostly for tourists and prices are high.The best way to look is walking the neighborhood you want to live in and looking for the signs.


----------

